# How do i get traffic to my skreened site with them being so expensive?



## 4 REAL APPAREL (Nov 17, 2012)

I JUST WANT O SAY THANX IN ADVANCE BECAUSE i NEED SOME HELP. I JUST STARTED WORKING ON CREATING T-SHIRTS AND MY NICHE IS HOMOSEXUALITY BUT NOT SURE HOW TO PROMOTE WHEN IS NOT MY OWN PERSONAL SITE. I AM USING SKREENED AND THERE KIND OF EXPENSIVE FOR WHAT IM DOING. WHAT SHOULD I DO? IS THERE A LESS EXPENSIVE WAY TO GET STARTED?


----------



## 4 REAL APPAREL (Nov 17, 2012)

Mainly om looking to know how to get the sells?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

4 REAL APPAREL said:


> BUT NOT SURE HOW TO PROMOTE WHEN IS NOT MY OWN PERSONAL SITE.


So you do know how to promote when it is your own personal site? Just do the same thing, but make sure you are driving traffic to the custom URL(s) of your products on Skreened.



4 REAL APPAREL said:


> I AM USING SKREENED AND THERE KIND OF EXPENSIVE FOR WHAT IM DOING. WHAT SHOULD I DO? IS THERE A LESS EXPENSIVE WAY TO GET STARTED?


The advantage of using a fulfillment site is that you don't have to buy an inventory of shirts in hopes of selling them. It allows you to just upload your artwork, do some marketing and generate sales. But the downside is that the site gets most of the profit margin.

If you feel confident that you can sell your shirts, then having shirts made by a local screen print shop is the better way to go. You're taking the risk of purchasing inventory, but you will have much more control over your pricing and will have much more opportunity to make more money.



4 REAL APPAREL said:


> Mainly om looking to know how to get the sells?


What kind of marketing have you done so far? Are you reaching out to your target market?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It might be helpful to write a business plan. This will help you focus on the research you need to do to find the answers you are looking for.


----------

